# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Khoan bàn Tự chế từ motor 775

## v0danh

Motor 775 là một motor rất khỏe, tốc độ quay cao, rất thích hợp chế tạo dụng cụ trong DIY vì nó đáp ứng được đầy đủ yêu cầu về điện năng (12V đến 24V) hoặc hiệu năng (có thể dùng hệ thống bánh răng truyền puly để giảm tốc tăng lực hoặc ngược lại)

Trong video clip lần này Chế Bình Dân làm một cái Khoan Bàn Tự Chế cực kì đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả, dễ dàng thực hiện với chi phí rất thấp.

Video thực hiện Khoan bàn tự chế từ motor 775





Phiên bản đầu tiên này không dùng hệ thống bánh răng puly mà dùng một bộ điều tốc 12V-24V để kiểm soát tốc độ của mũi khoan. Quy tắc bạn cần nhớ là vật càng cứng thì tốc độ khoan phải càng giảm, vừa đảm bảo an toàn vừa khoan được vật liệu. Vậy nên có thể nói bản này thích hợp với chất liệu gỗ, nhôm mỏng, vì tốc độ quay quá lớn dễ gãy mũi khoan nếu gặp vật cứng.










Các bác có cái motor chuyên dụng nào để làm khoan không hoặc biết loại motor nào dùng làm khoan chuyên không?
Motor 775 rất nhanh nhưng lại khá yếu momen quay, nên phải có hệ thống pulley giảm tốc tăng lực mới khoan tốt được, mà như vậy thì khá là cồng kènh.

----------


## khoa.address

> Các bác có cái motor chuyên dụng nào để làm khoan không hoặc biết loại motor nào dùng làm khoan chuyên không?
> Motor 775 rất nhanh nhưng lại khá yếu momen quay, nên phải có hệ thống pulley giảm tốc tăng lực mới khoan tốt được, mà như vậy thì khá là cồng kènh.


Con 775: khoảng 80k
Cái điều tốc: khoảng 90k
Đầu mangranh gì đó có cốt nối sẵn: khoảng 100k

Túm lại là bác cắt cái tay cầm con khoan pin bác đang sài gắn lên đấy cho nhanh, rẻ - bền - đúng chức năng. Chế cháo mệt người.

Bài viết mang tính chất tăng tương tác có lý hơn nhỉ. Hihi

----------

v0danh

----------


## v0danh

Mình mới tập chế, khá nhát về điện và nhất là điện tử  :Big Grin: 

Cái khoan pin tàu mình mua 300K - Ý bác là mình tháo ra dùng cả bộ cho gọn hả? 

Mà nghĩ lại cũng đúng nhỉ, đám đó tốn quá tiền cái khoan mà ko ra gì. Chỉ là tò mò tập chế theo mấy bác trên mạng. Với lại sau lần thử chế cái cưa bàn tí dính kickback mới thấy motor 775 nó khỏe quá, thử làm cái khoan xem sao?

Còn mình cũng chế 1 cái bắt vít, bằng con motor giảm tốc gì đó mua hết 130.000 nhưng cuối cùng ko bắt nổi con vít 1,5cm vào gỗ (bắt được khoảng 0,5cm là tịt )

Thấy bác chế cũng rất nhiều. Bác có kênh YouTube ko cho mình xin để học hỏi với

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Con 775: khoảng 80k
> Cái điều tốc: khoảng 90k
> Đầu mangranh gì đó có cốt nối sẵn: khoảng 100k
> 
> Túm lại là bác cắt cái tay cầm con khoan pin bác đang sài gắn lên đấy cho nhanh, rẻ - bền - đúng chức năng. Chế cháo mệt người.
> 
> Bài viết mang tính chất tăng tương tác có lý hơn nhỉ. Hihi


Bác phải tính luôn cái ray trượt hộc tủ nữa chớ. Mà nói như bác chẳng cần cắt cái tay cầm đâu, làm cái bát gắn cái khoan vô là xong cần gì lấy đi khoan chỗ khác.

----------


## kzam

Quả này phải gắn thêm hộp số nữa mới mạnh.

----------


## aiemphuong

bác à, thấy cách bác thể hiện hình như bác dg tập DIY để câu veiw youtube thì phải, nếu tạo kênh chế vặt trên youtube thì ok, còn mún ngon, bồ rẽ thì mình khuyên bác như này. cũng kết cấu như vậy sao bác ko mua lun con khoan điện tầm 400k chứ nhiu. cái motor + pas + măng ranh thiệt hại bao nhiu rồi, thêm chút xíu nữa dc con khoan điện xài, khỏi lăng tăng.

----------

Gamo, v0danh

----------


## QuyND

Ra bãi mua mấy con khoan pin, bắt vít pin. Cấp nguồn 12v~18v vô nó đập ầm ầm luôn ấy bác.

----------

v0danh

----------


## v0danh

Mình cũng chơi YouTube, nhưng mảng khác. Còn cái vụ chế này thì gần đây tự nhiên... khoái.
Khoan bàn nó đắt tiền nên mình chế chơi thôi, thử xem thế nào. Nhưng đúng là khó chứ ko dễ như các clip trên YT.

Nói chung là khoái chế là chính thôi bác.
Mình cũng vừa nâng cấp cái bàn gắn khoan điện làm khoan bàn ấy, giá khung nó là 400K nhưng yếu xìu, nâng cấp lên xong vẫn ko khoan nổi miếng sắt 1ly.
Khoan bàn ko có ko làm được nhiều việc. Có lẽ phải nghiến răng mua 1 cái.

CÁm ơn bác

----------


## Hung22884

E là thành viên mơi xin lót dép ngồi hóng ah

----------

